

The Future Will Be Full of Lab Grown Meat - jsnathan
http://www.gizmodo.in/science/The-Future-Will-Be-Full-of-Lab-Grown-Meat/articleshow/48334857.cms

======
SCAQTony
When lab grown meat hits the super markets, I wonder how many animals will
become endangered. It's happening to chickens right now. Leghorn chickens are
the most productive egg layers, Road Island red and Barred Rocks I believe are
fading away. I think we should start with lab grown fish.

[http://www.motherearthnews.com/homesteading-and-
livestock/he...](http://www.motherearthnews.com/homesteading-and-
livestock/heritage-chickens-zmaz96djzgoe.aspx)

------
JoshMnem
Lab grown meat is a bad idea. Edible insects would be better.

